

Hometown: Pakistan’s First E-Commerce Site Selling Handmade Products - waqasaday
http://www.techinasia.com/hometown-pakistan-ecommerce-handmade-products/

======
siphr
I know Pakistan is very well known for its hand crafted products. Leather and
sports goods being the highlights. It would be interesting to see how the
story of this website progresses.

